# ein wenig Hilfe - Webservice



## fanavity (12. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe bislang nur Desktopanwendungen mit direktem Datenbankzugriff programmiert / erweiter.

Nun wollte ich zu Hause mal ein kleines Projekt starten. Ich habe folgendes Vorhaben:

Server (Jboss) stellt einige Webservices bereit : z.B. Anlegen von Benutzern

Ausserdem läuft sämtliche Logik auf dem Server. Ich habe mit dazu mit Java FX bereits eine GUI programmiert und benötige nun die Webservices. 

Die eigentliche Logik auf dem Server ist ebenfalls bereits implementiert. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich es jetzt richtig umsetzte. Ich hätte gern Soap-Webservices. Zudem weiß ich nicht genau wie ich mir am besten auf dem Jboss die Datenbankverbindung aufbaue. Vielleicht hat jemand für solch ein Vorhaben ein kleines Tutorial um mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge zu helfen.


----------



## RoNa (13. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

für Services würde ich Dir ResT Representational State Transfer empfehlen. Gutes Tutorial: RESTful Web Services mit JAX-RS und Jersey

Die Datenbank Konfiguration unter JBoss scheint auch einfach zu sein: Chapter 8. Using other Databases

Viel Spass,
Robert


----------

